# What do you love about yourself?



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

Sometimes with all the negativity in the world, it's important to be able to recognize the positives too, especially when it seems like they're in short supply! So tell me, what is the one thing (or multiple if you'd like!) that you love about yourself? It could be your appearance, your personality, your style, your name- whatever it is, be proud to announce it! You deserve some praise, even if it's coming from yourself!


----------



## Sloom (Feb 12, 2014)

I love my awesomeness... Or my future awesomeness, I'm gonna make myself awesome >:-D


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

Nyandash35 said:


> I love my awesomeness... Or my future awesomeness, I'm gonna make myself awesome >:-D



A fantastic thing to love! Always strive for the awesome!


----------



## Mary (Feb 12, 2014)

Not a freakin' thing. My eyes are plain brown, my hair is the same. People tell me I'm pretty, bit that makes it worse.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

Mary said:


> Not a freakin' thing. My eyes are plain brown, my hair is the same. People tell me I'm pretty, bit that makes it worse.



But you seem so nice from what I've seen in the forums, Mary. That could be something to love.


----------



## Mary (Feb 12, 2014)

Fawful said:


> But you seem so nice from what I've seen in the forums, Mary. That could be something to love.



Tbh I don't know why people think I'm nice. Anyone who knows me says I'm a little *****.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

Mary said:


> Tbh I don't know why people think I'm nice. Anyone who knows me says I'm a little *****.



Maybe that's exactly why they like you so much though, you say what needs to be said.


----------



## UchiCherry (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm funny... actually I just annoy people.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

UchiCherry said:


> I'm funny... actually I just annoy people.



I bet you're charming. Do you have any jokes you'd like to share?


----------



## UchiCherry (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm really weird, lol  

I just make jokes as I'm in a conversation, I can't think of any out of the blue, I only make jokes if I know the people I'm in the conversation with have a sense of humor and don't hate me (and show it)


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a good heart, I pick up languages easily, I can cook/bake very well, and I generally am pleased when I look in the mirror.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

UchiCherry said:


> I'm really weird, lol
> 
> I just make jokes as I'm in a conversation, I can't think of any out of the blue.



Haha, no worries about being weird, I think everyone has a little weirdness in them. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I have a good heart, I pick up languages easily, I can cook/bake very well, and I generally am pleased when I look in the mirror.



That's wonderful! What's your favorite thing to cook/bake?


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I am rad as hell

-does a sweet skateboard move-

But in all honesty I like that I'm really laid back
And do my best to not take things too seriously cause
What is the fun in that, and it takes alot to offend me lol
I am also very lovin and caring towards my friends, normally I am very mellow but hurt anyone I really care about I will enter mama bear mode c:​


----------



## orangepeanut (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmm the fact that I'm... good at getting people to give me free stuff, haha


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 12, 2014)

_everything_


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2014)

My stubbornness.


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 12, 2014)

I like that I can make people laugh without even trying. I'm just being myself. I'm kind of goofy and clumsy.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 12, 2014)

EVERYTHING! jk nothing :'(

my sense of humor i guess


----------



## harime (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm small, I can draw stuff, play the piano and I can be myself around those I trust c:
I also love my personality hehe.


----------



## Beary (Feb 12, 2014)

Would it be bad if I said I hate myself?


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 12, 2014)

If I HAVE to pick something... It's my eye colour and Bright Pink/red hair. (dyed :L)
Other than that, absolutely nothing. x3


----------



## Beary (Feb 12, 2014)

Um...Nothing?
Maybe my singing voice? I don't know.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2014)

this thread is too deep for me


----------



## Bowie (Feb 12, 2014)

Although I try to be as humble as I possibly can about it, I love myself. I don't think it's right for anyone to feel as if they have to look for someone else to love them when they can't love themselves. I think loving yourself is a very important thing.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 12, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Although I try to be as humble as I possibly can about it, I love myself. I don't think it's right for anyone to feel as if they have to look for someone else to love them when they can't love themselves. I think loving yourself is a very important thing.



Awesome way of looking at it. It's good to love yourself, even if it's to the smallest degree, because if you can't count on anyone else, you most certainly can count on yourself.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 12, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Awesome way of looking at it. It's good to love yourself, even if it's to the smallest degree, because if you can't count on anyone else, you most certainly can count on yourself.



Exactly!


----------



## undadac (Feb 13, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Sometimes with all the negativity in the world, it's important to be able to recognize the positives too, especially when it seems like they're in short supply! So tell me, what is the one thing (or multiple if you'd like!) that you love about yourself? It could be your appearance, your personality, your style, your name- whatever it is, be proud to announce it! You deserve some praise, even if it's coming from yourself! I guess I'll go first, haha!
> 
> I love that I can make people laugh, especially when they need it most.



wow arent you just the cutest thing!!!!! i think i just fell inlove


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 13, 2014)

undadac said:


> wow arent you just the cutest thing!!!!! i think i just fell inlove



Eheh, d'aaww, shucks.Thank you. 

 So what might you love about yourself the most?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> this thread is too deep for me




Nonsense, what do you love most about yourself eh? There's always something.


----------



## undadac (Feb 13, 2014)

<33hmmmzz  *sneezes* i love to please, & make people smile  that makes mee smile


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 13, 2014)

undadac said:


> <33hmmmzz  *sneezes* i love to please, & make people smile  that makes mee smile



The love keeps on giving, I like it!  Makes the world go 'round in an easier way.


----------



## undadac (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 13, 2014)

That i see alot for what it is and that I can have many personalities >~< aslo i like my eye color, blue with grey.


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

I think I'm funny.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 13, 2014)

I have like the tiniest thigh gap. 
 I know that is LITERALLY the lamest thing to say EVER, but I hate my face and personality so there isn't really anything else.


----------



## krielle (Feb 13, 2014)

Nothing.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Nonsense, what do you love most about yourself eh? There's always something.



why would i love something about myself if i dont even like anything about myself?


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> why would i love something about myself if i dont even like anything about myself?



Aw there has to be something. What about your 'swag'? You have to love that? Xx


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2014)

Eating, I love myself since I can eat alot and not gain too much weight in the process.

I'm actually serious, I love food.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> why would i love something about myself if i dont even like anything about myself?



Oh, that's just ridiculous!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 13, 2014)

My ability to recall random facts about things, my scientific curiosity and the way my brain questions things that don't seem believable without automatically believing it. That last one is a quality that is seriously lacking these days, people will believe anything that's written on the internet.


----------



## Cariad (Feb 13, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Nothing.



I am suicidal like u then.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 13, 2014)

My hair (golden dark blonde),  and the fact that I make people happy.

I'm not a pretty sight but the fact I make an effort to be so kind to everyone is a beauty in itself.


----------



## Cariad (Feb 13, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> My hair (golden dark blonde),  and the fact that I make people happy.
> 
> I'm not a pretty sight but the fact I make an effort to be so kind to everyone is a beauty in itself.



OMG, same hair! Are u called a ginger?


----------



## sej (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not being like a big-head but I think i'm a little bit pretty <3


----------



## cIementine (Feb 13, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> OMG, same hair! Are u called a ginger?



YES T-T It's flippin' annoying now. I do not look Ginger! I have tinted bits of red in the sunlight, and that's it xD


----------



## xxLollyxx (Feb 13, 2014)

I love...how caring I am to those I love. If I love you, I help you with every aspect you need help with. Big or small.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope I don't sound vain, 

But I really do love my body, it's not too chubby and not too skinny
it's perfect for me and I like how it is c:

man, it's hard to say that without sounding vain ;m;​


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 13, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> I hope I don't sound vain,
> 
> But I really do love my body, it's not too chubby and not too skinny
> it's perfect for me and I like how it is c:
> ...



Naaaaw, see there's nothing wrong with a little self-love sometimes, especially when a lot of people feel bad about themselves most of the time. If you can find something to love, that's an amazing thing.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 13, 2014)

For physical features, my face and my hair.

For talents and the like, I can really only play the piano, but I'm really, really happy with it. ^^


----------



## Cariad (Feb 14, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> YES T-T It's flippin' annoying now. I do not look Ginger! I have tinted bits of red in the sunlight, and that's it xD



See! I'm not orange, I'm dark gold ;-)


----------



## Sloom (Feb 15, 2014)

I want to be popular, but I haven't achieved it yet


----------



## Jules (Feb 15, 2014)

Mary said:


> Not a freakin' thing. My eyes are plain brown, my hair is the same. People tell me I'm pretty, bit that makes it worse.


aww Mary but you're beautiful! 

I like my hair and my eyes (sometimes when they decide not to be grey). I posted a few pictures on the forum but thats when I had my hair straightened. its curly and dirty blonde.


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nothing, because I don't want to sound vain and I actually have nothing to be actually proud of.


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 16, 2014)

I love that I'm shy and quiet and I still make friends somehow


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

I love how tall I am


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

My optimism and really long hair  hehe


----------



## xthf59 (Feb 17, 2014)

I love the fact that I'm alive and healthy.


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

I love my personality (sometimes)


----------



## Rachajam (Feb 17, 2014)

I like my eyes and my personality... most of the time anyway, haha.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2014)

I love my hair (long dark brown hair) and I love how caring I am to those that are really important to me ^.^


----------



## Mollypop (Feb 17, 2014)

I try not to burden/bother people if it's not necessary.


----------



## DeaththeKid (Feb 17, 2014)

Nothing really.Once I walk up to someone everyone runs for cover...But I am pretty good at dodgeball..Today the whole fifth grade played and me and a guy name Brett were the last to standing out of the whole 5th grade!!! I felt so prud and I was running around scream the elements of harmony from my little pony and soul resonance,anyways Im getting off topic...But unless than that,Im completly aysymmetrical,I have layers under y hair cause my mom forced me,I have dark blue eyes...and they turn blood red when they get shined in led lights,and thats when everyone starts running....So yeah


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 15, 2014)

Well... I hate most things about myself... and the fact that I can't draw ;o; but I do like my eyes and how long my eyelashes are... sometimes I think I look pretty... but mostly I don't... oh and I love my hair which is brown but goes sort of golden in the sun and its down to my waist and when its clean looks pretty I think uwu


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 15, 2014)

I love that I can take an insult and not take it personally. I either don't give a flying crap or I turn it into a joke on myself. Sometimes even forming friends, or neutralizing enemies as they realize that they can't and won't bother me.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 15, 2014)

I like how mean I am to my friends with my clever snarky insults. ;D


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 15, 2014)

I love that I am the greatest and most humble man in existence.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the fact that I can always keep a positive attitude about everything.


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

I love everything about me because I am perfect


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't want to sound vain , thats why i don't talk about things like this very much (・Д・)
But i guess I feel like Im really accepting of people. I don't really like to judge anyone, and basically whoever talks to me is considered my friend.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I don't want to sound vain , thats why i don't talk about things like this very much (・Д・)
> But i guess I feel like Im really accepting of people. I don't really like to judge anyone, and basically whoever talks to me is considered my friend.



The idea of it isn't to sound vain, but it's understandable that most people are reluctant to share for that reason, but I think that so many people are so down on themselves and negative that they forget the positive aspects that they have. There's a difference between being haughty and then merely confident in an aspect about yourself. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Flop (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't really care about what others think of me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Nothing. I hate absolutely everything


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 16, 2014)

What's there to love about me? Nothing. That's what!



GaMERCaT said:


> I love everything about me because I am perfect


/endthread


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> What's there to love about me? Nothing. That's what!
> 
> 
> /endthread




Hyogo your signature is pretty damn inspiring, that is indeed something to love.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 16, 2014)

I love that i'm optimistic. I love that I feel I look good. I love how self-confident I can be at times. I love how honest I am.

That did feel good. ^^


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Mary said:


> Not a freakin' thing. My eyes are plain brown, my hair is the same. People tell me I'm pretty, bit that makes it worse.





LittleBeary said:


> Would it be bad if I said I hate myself?





MayorIsabel said:


> I have like the tiniest thigh gap.
> I know that is LITERALLY the lamest thing to say EVER, but I hate my face and personality so there isn't really anything else.





mayorkiyo said:


> Nothing.





MissNoodle said:


> I am suicidal like u then.





monochrom3 said:


> Nothing, because I don't want to sound vain and I actually have nothing to be actually proud of.





DeaththeKid said:


> Nothing really.Once I walk up to someone everyone runs for cover...But I am pretty good at dodgeball..Today the whole fifth grade played and me and a guy name Brett were the last to standing out of the whole 5th grade!!! I felt so prud and I was running around scream the elements of harmony from my little pony and soul resonance,anyways Im getting off topic...But unless than that,Im completly aysymmetrical,I have layers under y hair cause my mom forced me,I have dark blue eyes...and they turn blood red when they get shined in led lights,and thats when everyone starts running....So yeah





MayorMae said:


> Well... I hate most things about myself... and the fact that I can't draw ;o; but I do like my eyes and how long my eyelashes are... sometimes I think I look pretty... but mostly I don't... oh and I love my hair which is brown but goes sort of golden in the sun and its down to my waist and when its clean looks pretty I think uwu





Idfldnsndt said:


> Nothing. I hate absolutely everything





Hyogo said:


> What's there to love about me? Nothing. That's what!
> 
> 
> /endthread


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


>



:,c </3 why


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

*Pffffttttt. Everything.

DONTCHA WISH THAT YOU WERE HOT LIKE MEE.*


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

I expect at least ten more posts after Mayor Avalon that contain popular song lyrics regarding the indisputable evidence of your beauty. You can do it TBT, I believe in you. Don't let me down.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


>




*Peter Parker is just jealous of me.*


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

YOU AAARRREEEE BEAUTIFULLLLL IN EEEVVVVEEERRRYYYY SIIINNNGGGLLLEE WAAAAAYYYYYY
YYEEESSSSS WOOOOOORRRRDDDSSSS  WONNNTTT BRRINNGGGGG UUUSSSSS DOOOOOOWWWWNNNN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
SO DON'TCHA BRING MEE DOOOWWWWNNNN TOOOOOODDAAAYYYY


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Peter Parker is just jealous of me.*



 Why be jealous when you can walk down the street like this?


----------



## sej (Apr 16, 2014)

Nothing....


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Why be jealous when you can walk down the street like this?



*What about Andrew Garfield he doesn't need venom to be cool






I have just decided that if Robert Pattinson dies, Andrew Garfield is my dream husband*


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *What about Andrew Garfield he doesn't need venom to be cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but if your Venom looks like this: 






You didn't need him anyway.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> True, but if your Venom looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Omg OK Peter Parker literally cried in every Spiderman scene. Toby has the tears, but Andrew...





*


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Nothing....


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

Let's all take a moment to put our Spider-Man differences aside to admire Andrew's hair, because it's true. 






But is it still as perfect when he takes the mask off?


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Let's all take a moment to put our Spider-Man differences aside to admire Andrew's hair, because it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Message to Andrew's hair


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Let's all take a moment to put our Spider-Man differences aside to admire Andrew's hair, because it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*His hair is flawless.*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


>


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

Christina is supportive of Andrew's hair, that pretty much means he's the better Spider-Man by default. But we can't forget about the important side characters.






...Well I guess that just leaves which movie features the better villains.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 16, 2014)

On topic: I like that I look different from the majority of my fellow countrymen (I love being unique k).



GaMERCaT said:


> I love everything about me because I am perfect


I thought you said you were suicidal ... i don't even ._.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I love everything about me because I am perfect


woaaah there. That's quite a high confidence boost you got there! Good on you.
you should always learn to love yourself. Confidence is the way to go! (-: 

What I love about myself? That I'm able to give advice/help to TBT-ers when they need it. Shout out to all the TBT-ers who have PM-ed everytime they needed advice/help from me! I'm always here for everyone on TBT whether you know it or not.  <3


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Christina is supportive of Andrew's hair, that pretty much means he's the better Spider-Man by default. But we can't forget about the important side characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*We have a winnneeerrrr.

I hated MJ, she was so happy go lucky all the time. After watching The amazing spiderman a few times, then rewatching the original, the original one just seems really cheesy. TASM has a nice twist *coughs*andahotteractor*coughs**


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 16, 2014)

I love the fact that I'm able to have a good education >u< Not everyone gets one which is really sad D;
I also love my ability to stand up for my friends and for myself. I love, love, love my friends!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbwfhnLPBq1r5r8duo3_r1_250.gif

Tobey Maguire had the better hair, and played a better Spiderman.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> Hyogo your signature is pretty damn inspiring, that is indeed something to love.


D'aww, c'mere you! ಥ~ಥ


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbwfhnLPBq1r5r8duo3_r1_250.gif
> 
> Tobey Maguire had the better hair, and played a better Spiderman.



A compelling bang swish, but is it enough?

Also I kinda like the cheesy nature of the Tobey movies. It was very Adam West Batman style, back when it was less dynamic and more....






Every era had its villains. 

Also Dreamy is a sweetheart, it's true, send her lots of messages, just a note.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Fawful said:


> A compelling bang swish, but is it enough?
> 
> Also I kinda like the cheesy nature of the Tobey movies. It was very Adam West Batman style, back when it was less dynamic and more....
> 
> ...



That not enough for you?
Have a whole album.
I seriously like Tobey Maguire more because I grew up watching his Spiderman movies.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 16, 2014)

I love my name and my love for things from the 80s.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> I love my name and my love for things from the 80s.



A lot of good things came out of the 80's. You have exceptional taste.







- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> That not enough for you?
> Have a whole album.
> I seriously like Tobey Maguire more because I grew up watching his Spiderman movies.



I do have to agree, maybe I'm super biased because Tobey was my Spider-Man growing up. I feel like Tobey is a more believable Peter Parker and Andrew is a better Spider-Man, if that makes sense at all.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 16, 2014)

Why thank you!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

nothing tbh


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2014)

Im soooo confuse right now.


----------



## Hot (Apr 16, 2014)

I've never seen any Spiderman movies. What a shame.


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Cold said:


> I've never seen any Spiderman movies. What a shame.



Why? Spiderman is da best and so pimp


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Why? Spiderman is da best and so pimp



that ^


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 16, 2014)

I love my swag
And my eyes are the sexiest things ever 
<3


----------



## Aizu (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank fully, I have the ability to sew and draw. 
I'm also quite good at Mario Kart


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

My sense of humour


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 16, 2014)

That I'm outgoing and generally a really happy person:3


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2014)

Nothing `?`


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 16, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> Thank fully, I have the ability to sew and draw.
> I'm also quite good at Mario Kart



Which Mario Kart game is your favorite? 

Also I am detracting points to anyone who replies 'Nothing' in regards to this thread. What are the points, you ask? When were they being tallied? What purpose do they have? These are all valid questions. Nevertheless, 'nothing' is no longer a word here, so you'll need to think of something else.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 16, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Nothing `?`



Well how about the fact you have my waffles?  Is that not something to love?  NO?  Then give them back cause I'mma haungry.


----------



## kite (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm proud of the fact that I worked hard to get better at giving speeches, presentations, and performing in front of groups of people. I still get those butterflies, but I thrive off of it as well. It's one of the things that I worked at and didn't give up on... and it has helped! I'm always going to bring that up whenever someone asks what I like about myself haha.


----------

